# Changing foot oil in outboard



## bunn81 (Mar 2, 2008)

I changed the foot oil in my motor for the first time today.  I went as fast as I could getting the screws back in but seemed like a good bit still ran back out.  When I quit pumping it was running out the top hole, however by the time I got everything buttoned up and checked it again it would not run out the top hole.  Just wondering if it will be ok or do I need to somehow add some more.  Thanks


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 2, 2008)

It all depends on how much came out???? May need to get someone to help you if you feel like it's low...


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you fill it from the bottom hole, but a tad leaks out before getting the screws on, you can replace that little bit through the top.  You just don't want to fill the whole thing through the top.


----------



## bunn81 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I appreciate it.


----------



## centerc (Mar 3, 2008)

www.bassboatcentral.com will tell exactally how much it holds


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 4, 2008)

centerc said:


> www.bassboatcentral.com will tell exactally how much it holds


So will his service manual, which should be owned by anybody that does anything to their own outboard.


----------



## willec (Mar 4, 2008)

Always put the plug back in the top hole before you try and plug the bottom hole.  It slows down the leaking from the bottom hole while you are installing the plug.


----------



## jcanderson13 (Mar 4, 2008)

you want to let some run out then when it quits running out pump more in then plug the top and trim the motor up and plug the bottom this gets all the air out and gets the right level


----------

